# Donkey with choke!



## ruthieeee (Feb 13, 2021)

This afternoon I introduced timothy cubes to my donkeys. I should have soaked them, but I didn't. While I was filling up their water, I noticed that my gelding wasn't eating the rest of his food. I didn't know what to do besides remove his food immediately. It's a Saturday and my vet won't be open until Monday so I have no idea what to do. He doesn't seem to be in as much discomfort now, but there is still drool and some liquid coming out of his nose. I am so worried about him and there aren't any mobile emergency vets near me. Has anyone experienced this with a horse or donkey before? Was the animal able to resolve the issue on their own? I am beside myself about this.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 13, 2021)

ruthieeee said:


> This afternoon I introduced timothy cubes to my donkeys. I should have soaked them, but I didn't. While I was filling up their water, I noticed that my gelding wasn't eating the rest of his food. I didn't know what to do besides remove his food immediately. It's a Saturday and my vet won't be open until Monday so I have no idea what to do. He doesn't seem to be in as much discomfort now, but there is still drool and some liquid coming out of his nose. I am so worried about him and there aren't any mobile emergency vets near me. Has anyone experienced this with a horse or donkey before? Was the animal able to resolve the issue on their own? I am beside myself about this.


Donkeys are susceptible to the same respiratory diseases as horses. Find out what signs to look out for and ways to reduce the risks.

The respiratory system starts at the nose which leads to the windpipe (trachea), which branches into bronchi leading to each lung. Tiny hairs in the nasal passages trap dust and other particles that would otherwise irritate the sensitive lining of the lungs. Mucous production throughout the system also serves to trap foreign particles. Coughing is a reflex designed to ‘cough up’ mucous-covered foreign particles.
Causes of disease​Infections​Several viruses may affect the donkey such as Equine Influenza, Equine Herpes Virus (and a donkey-specific Herpes virus called Asinine Herpes Virus). Bacterial infections include Strangles (Streptococcus equi). Parasites include an equine specific lungworm.
Allergies​This is the equivalent of asthma and could be caused through dust, pollen or fungal spores. A notable condition in the donkey is Recurrent Airway Obstruction - in some cases pasture associated. RAO used to be called chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) and has also been known as ‘heaves’ in the past.
Fibrosis​This is a reduction in the elasticity of the lungs so essential for effective inspiration and expiration. This may occur with age or as a sequel to another pathological insult such as viral diseases.
Tumours​Not very common but they do occur.
Tracheal narrowing or collapse​The windpipe cannot function effectively if it loses its shape.
Signs of respiratory disease in the donkey​It is essential that you know what is the normal respiratory rate for your donkey. Get used to checking the rate of respiration (how often your donkey breathes in and out). This is variable but on average a donkey breathes in and out between 13 and 31 times per minute, with an average of 20 times a minute. More details can be found in the Donkey Care Handbook in the section on Donkey Health.

If nostrils flare excessively with each inspiration there may be a problem.
Breathing should be as easy for a donkey as it is for us. Excessive abdominal movements are abnormal.
An outstretched neck or very noisy respiration is abnormal.
Persistent coughing is abnormal.
Any nasal discharge, whether thick or thin, is abnormal. Check if it is from one side or coming from both nostrils
Feel around your donkey’s head, especially between the bones of the lower jaw and throat area. There should be no abnormal swellings which could indicate swollen lymph glands as a result of infection
If your donkey is off his/her feed and/or has a high temperature this could indicate respiration infection.
What to do​Call your vet without delay​Any information regarding breathing characteristics, body temperature and discharges will be very useful to let your vet know about. Your vet will certainly want to confirm that vaccination against Equine Influenza is up to date. De-worming information will also be vital. Information regarding any change of bedding material may be relevant. It is essential that you let your vet know if your donkey has travelled recently and whether there has been contact with other equines.
Your vet will carry out an examination, which may include checking the body temperature, pulse rate and respiration rate. A sample of nasal discharge may be taken away for analysis, this is usually taken using a long swab inserted briefly up one nostril.
A stethoscope will be used to listen to the breathing sounds in the lungs. Blood and dung samples may well be taken. X-rays are not very useful for examining the chest of a donkey, and an ultrasound scan can help detect damage. An endoscope (a tube containing a light source which can be inserted into the windpipe via a nostril) can be used to look for signs of disease in the windpipe.
Treatment​This will depend upon the vet’s findings but could include anti-inflammatory medication, antibiotics and drugs to expand the airways and reduce excessive mucous production. More complex procedures such as X-rays, ultrasound and endoscopy may be recommended (does your insurance cover vets fees?)
In some cases changes in management are essential; for example, if a dust allergy is suspected then dust-free management must be put in place. This will involve a change to dust-free bedding, soaking of feeding straw/hay and turn out as much as possible.
Many respiratory diseases are highly infectious and you will need to prevent transmission of the infection by careful hygiene and isolation precautions. Seek your vet’s advice about what to do if an infectious cause is diagnosed, but always remember never to separate your donkey from his/her companion.
A donkey that has a fever and respiratory disease, may go off their food and develop hyperlipaemia. Sick donkeys will need good nursing care and tempting feed (see fact sheet for Hyperlipaemia).
Reducing the risk​Ensure your donkey is vaccinated against Equine Influenza - this requires an annual booster. Even if your donkey never leaves the paddock it is still at risk. Other equines may be in the vicinity and could spread infection. You could even bring infection in yourself.
Ask your vet about testing for worms by carrying out a faecal worm egg count (FWEC). Ask your vet to check for lungworm in the faeces using a specific test as a FWEC will not detect these parasites.
Make sure your bedding and feeding straw/hay is good quality and as dust free as possible. If you see mould on the hay or straw discard it. Clean and disinfect your donkeys' stable on a regular basis, removing mouldy, dirty damp bedding, dust and any cobwebs. Ensure stables are well ventilated but not drafty.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 14, 2021)

So the cube pieces are stuck in his throat.  He can't eat or drink normally.  Some can cough it up.  As water is introduced the particles can/will increase in size, as well as soften.  However, since hard compression makes the cubes, the absorption is not even.   Wetting before feeding allows better chewing, smaller pieces going down.  

You can introduce amounts of water to help soften them, which is what the vet will do usually.  Where the cubes are will be the issue as it may force water thru nose and into lungs...a large syringe can help control amounts introduced to mouth.  It will usually cause coughing, hopefully it will move the particles enough to dislodge.   Most often the animals will carry lowered head as a natural effort to keep things running out of nose.    Once dislodged, they often have a sore throat for a few days.  

Sometimes you can massage the neck and feel the trachea area that is blocked, this will sometimes cause the mass to move or break up enough to dislodge.   This situation is not comfortable and neither is the activity to break it up BUT it must be done or no eating or drinking can occur.

The problem is you cannot see the size or extent of the mass of dried cube particles you are dealing with.  I have been able to release a choke but it takes patience for you and animal.  It required massage and water.  Towels are helpful to help wipe an remove nose slobbers...there will be plenty of that.  You need to be in a confined area with room to move, not run off.

Yes, you will need to watch for possible after dislodge issues, which could include lung infection, but at this point no antibiotics are needed.  Removing the mass is the issue.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 14, 2021)

My mini mule has had several choking episodes, only one of which was I able to deal with myself. It partly depends on where it is, and how bad it is (@Mini Horses I think you meant esophagus, not trachea). Sometimes you can get the blockage softened and broken up, sometimes you can't. Part of the problem is that the longer it goes on, the more likely there will be injury to the area, and that means swelling and possible scar tissue formation. Also, the longer there is stuff coming back up and coming out the nose, the better the chances that some will go down the trachea into the lungs, which can result in inhalation pneumonia.

Equids are notorious for waiting until the vet's office is closed to get themselves into trouble (I'm trying to remember if the barn I worked at _ever_ had a horse colic during office hours!) Does your vet really not answer the phone outside of their regular hours? Emergency call-out fees are a major hit in the pocket, but I can't imagine a vet that wouldn't prefer to deal with an emergency when it happens, rather than try to rescue an animal that has deteriorated for days before it could get care.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 14, 2021)

😁 YES...esophagus!    Was trying to write and read at same time.  

Agree, that this IS an emergency...but, in light of no vet on site, just saying what the owner is looking at with the condition.   The minis do have more to consider with wetting cubes first....their jaws are smaller, pressure less, so...less breaking up ability than full sized equine.  Older animals both size have more problems.

Off hours?   Of course!!!!!


----------

